# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Hello from Canada!

## Johanna

Hi all!

I feel like a bit of an interloper...I'm actually an arts admin (fancy title meaning I work with mostly new/untraditional artists) and theatre type person.  Lately, I've had more requests than usual to move/install things to/in untraditional spaces.  I love this work, but I will be scouring the forum for tips and asking the occasional question.  I hope that's ok...

I really feel like this is a professional community and think that I will find what I need here!

Johanna

----------

